# Adele,line in NY



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dam,it's on NBC now and I'd do her, plus she sings well :joyous:


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

She's lovely! Something about her voice..oh boy!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

And I'm fairly sure that this is my new favorite!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I'd do her


Not sure if you could pull that off... i do not think you have the voice for it... maybe lip sync


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OK, she sounds like a fun gal to have a pint with

I think I've had a dozen

There's 2 left in the 18 pack of 12 oz'ers :-?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Dam,it's on NBC now and I'd do her, plus she sings well :joyous:


OK, so we know that you like "portly" women who can sing.

I had no idea who Adele is, but I did watch about 10 minutes of her concert tonight, before switching over to football, and she is a fantastic singer. I would suggest that she try NutriSystem.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

aka "Chubby Chaser"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"Lunker" was me favorite
She was the downstairs neighbor and she had me when she pulled up in her Fiero shouting this song out





This is a true story BTW,circa 1986-7 ish


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I like her beehive hairdo and the fake eyelashes. Reminds me of the 1960s.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I even took the "Lunker" out on a date to a 5 star eatery, I wore my best Tiger Stripe BDU's The bouncer wanted to not let me in, buy me Mum worked there for years and me Cuz was the cook. I'm thinking the Gents, there was 3 of them were happy I was mellow and not feeling squirrely with the N Walnuts in Mount Ghetto
I like beer


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


Four hungry children and the crops in the field, you picked a fine time to leave me Lucille...... I like this ^^^^^^^^^^ I was walking around the house last weekend singing Lucille, and my wife who is 9 years my junior looked at me like I was nuts......... Okay maybe she's got a point...... anyway, and now this.......too cool!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Where did that one come from ^^


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love classical music, but for some reason I could never get into Adele. She's just too...matronly or something.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Where did that one come from ^^


I have some bad time lived through some hard times......... Kenny Rogers


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm good with being top.....


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my wife loves adele and hate to say it BUT , she dose sing well I do some of her songs
and a thick chicks can keep you warmer in this time of the year:twisted:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

gambit said:


> my wife loves adele and hate to say it BUT , she dose sing well I do some of her songs
> and a thick chicks can keep you warmer in this time of the year:twisted:


And when they get frisky, all you have to do is roll them around in flour, and look for the wet spot. :-?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Dam,it's on NBC now and I'd do her, plus she sings well :joyous:


Put it somewhere else, I'm not judging it one way or the other but if you want music trowel youtube


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Put it somewhere else, I'm not judging it one way or the other but if you want music trowel youtube


The Rancher beat me to it...:icon_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You two mean no more bourbon and sing alongs?.......... what to do now.........Ya can't have one without the other ........


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Put it somewhere else, I'm not judging it one way or the other but if you want music trowel youtube


How does one " trowel " YouTube ? Please explain


----------

